# C-19



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

I have a C-19 thats been running steady for a couple of months, with regular cleaning and oiling, on a display layout. now, when power (dc) is applied there is a humming noise but no movement. I put the unit on the bench , upside down, and applied power, it sounds like the motor is running but not the wheels. tThe axles move up and down and the side rods seem ok, for no reasons the unit will start running. When I reapply power nothing. Anybody else come across this. Is there any warranty. Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There are known histories of gears self destructing with time. Poor quality plastics degass and shrink, thus splitting them selves on the steel axle.


Brass tubing and /or fishing line have been old cures as the gear was part of the tube that holds the split axle together.


edit: they glued it back together, using the above to re-enforce. 





Welcome aboard.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it a Backmann? The Backmann Connie has a habit of destroying its gears. New gears are available including a brass gear mounted on a new axle. I don't know if they have the same service for the C19 but it is worth asking.


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks Total wrecker and Placitassteam. I have had some issuses with the cracked gears on Bachmann locos, HO scale, but was hoping that the G scale did not have theses problem ,quess not. Next thing I willl do is start tearing it down and see what is happening. Thanks again 
Daryl


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

roostr
A Bachmann C-19 has an all-metal gearbox and gears. I doubt if it the gears.
The motor armature may be worn depending how many hours it has been running.

You didn't say when you bought it or who you bought it from.
You should look at the Bachmann Warranty policy on the following page:
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/service.php
If you bought it from a registered dealer less than one year ago,
it would be fully covered under warranty.
Tom


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Tom. The C 19 was bought in Jan of this year from a dealer, new. It has been running on a display layout of about 85ft of track. The loco would run about 6/8 hrs per day. There is a whining noise coming from it , not a grinding noise. I will look into the link you sent . Thank you for your reply.
Daryl


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Daryl
You may want to call the service department before you send it to them. They may have something for you to try. Don't email - telephone them. It sounds like it should be under warranty. They can tell you what you need to send them.
Tom


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bachmann C-19 is one of the best and most reliable Large Scale locomotives in the market. The locomotive is also under warranty.

I have several and they have given me years of service without problems.

Lets try to see what may be the problem with yours.

What you are hearing is likely the fan. There is one in the tender and one in the locomotive.

First check the switch in the tender. There is a switch that turns the motor on and off. For now turn this switch off

Next with the power off turn the drive wheels by hand. It may be hard to do but you should be able to move the wheels. Move them a full 360 degrees to ensure nothing is binding. Do not worry about damaging anything. The gears are metal and the motor is a large Pittman motor which has a very long lifespan.

Unplug the DC module from the main board in the tender and check that there is nothing burned out. You should be able to smell burnt electronics if that is the problem. Now plug it back in ensuring the pins all line up.

Next ensure that both sets of wires to the locomotive are fully plugged into the tender.

Now apply power. In forward the front headlight should go on full, when going backward the front headlight should be on dim. You should hear the fan in both the locomotive and tender.

Finally go back and turn the motor switch on. It should run. If everything above worked fine and the motor does not work you likely need to contact Bachmann for service. 

Stan


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Stan 
Sorry for the slow response, not always on line.
I will try the above ideas and will post results.
Thanks
Daryl


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If its under warranty I'd call them and see if they would pay to have it shipped back to them for repairs. Later RJD


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

aceinspp. I did call them , descibed the problem , was told yes still under warranty but I need to ship it to them , at my cost, and they will repair or replace and ship back. Going to try Stan's advice first . 
Thanks 
Daryl


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

I have done a test , following StanleyAmes, advice , sire enough the drivers did turn , but needed help to get started.
when the power is shut off, again the drivers needed help to start. there is a definite fimr spot in trying to get the drivers to move. Conclusion , there is a bind somewhere in the system. Not sure why, at this time ,that would happen when nobody has done anything to this unit. I will remove side rods and see what happens or just return for warranty . All for know . PS Thanks guys for your input.
Daryl


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Well , I've disconnected all the side rods , no change, I removed the cap from the gear case, driver moved freely. replaced the cap ,the bind is back. Appears to be binding in the upper gear box. When the gear box cap was off, it sounded like the motor was running. Now do I return it, don't want to affect the warranty. Has anybody opened these up for this problem.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The boiler and cab separates very easily from the chassis of the C-19, allowing you easy access to the motor and gear tower.* Here's a link* to the instructions if you have misplaced the paperwork that came with your loco.

That will get you quick and easy access to the motor and top of the gear tower. This does not void the warranty, and will allow you to better see what's going on. Here are the instructions for *removing the motor and gear box* so you can further troubleshoot. 

With the motor and upper drive separated from the chassis, you should be able to pinpoint where any problems are coming from if the issue is in the drive. 

If there's a problem with the gears, I'd give Bachmann a call to see if you can just send them the motor and gear tower for warranty replacement as opposed to having to send the whole locomotive. Cheaper for you, cheaper for them as well. 

If Bachmann insists you send the entire locomotive, know that you can buy the *motor and gear tower* for $66 from their parts store. That may be cheaper (and safer) than shipping the entire loco back. Even if it's a few bucks more than shipping the loco, it's still probably the safer route. 

Good luck. Like Stan, I've had nothing but great experiences with my C-19. It's arguably one of the best locos made in large scale. I've got many, many hours on mine. 

Later,

K


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Daryl

It is normal to take a lot of force to get the drivers to start rotating with the power off. This is due to the gear ratio and Pittman motor.

I have sent you my contact info in a private message. Give me a call and we can quickly determine if this is something that can be fixed or not.

Stan


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Stan. When trying to move the drivers by hand there is a definite tougher spot that takes a lot of force to keep them moving, even with full throttle . Have to man handle them every time the throttle is turn off or reversed. I'am going to try east broad top suggestion and see what happens. Shipping to the USA from Ontario is pricey .Thank you and will be in touch. Thanks East Broad Top for your idea and will try it and go fron there .
Daryl


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

I have removd the motor and gearbox from the unit, applied power to the motor and it would not turn unless i manually turn the counter balance weight. If I very lightly touched the counter weight , the motor would stall and needs help to restart, removed the gear box , same thing. Next call back Bachmann and ask for a new motor assembly. The drivers moved freelyn on there own. Will update when I have an update. 
Daryl


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Just a short update, I have been in contact with Bachmann service dept., great person , very helpfull, and she decided to send me a motor gearbox ass. The unit arrived in the mail in about ten days. The new assembly definitly runs much better. Unfortunatly the holes that hold the bottom cap of the gear box, not included?, are a diferent size of screws. Not a big problem , as who does not have a spare parts box lying around. Thats as far as I've got so far, later.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sweet! Keep us posted.

Later,

K


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Well the C-19 is all back togerther and runs great.Thanks again to the sevice dept at Bachmann for their assistance, and a Big thanks to all those who helped me get thru this little repair job. And now on to the next project.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great! Have fun with it.

So, what's the next project???

Later,

K


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi K. Next project for the "Trains in the Sky" is to build a Howe bridge that I can install after the track work is in , and hopfully a replica of the St. George station. 
Daryl


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Well I'm back with the C-19 not working. Upon teardown, the circuit board in the loco is fried, the motor is almost ceased, wire harness fried, and it appears Bachmann does not have a product list for parts. Any idea who has parts for these. One would think these mighty locos would last more than a year. Thanks


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Any idea who has parts for these. One would think these mighty locos would last more than a year.


I think Bachmann may have the parts - but I couldn't get the Parts website to show me all 60! Send an email - they are usually good at replying promptly. 

"If you have questions regarding a part, or order status, please sendto *[email protected]."*

BUT 2 other considerations. 
- If you are the original owner and can find the receipt, they will fix it if you send it in.
- And why did it fry everything? No point in replacing all the parts and having the same thing happen.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

The two boards I see that are available are the tender pcb $104.70, daughter board $47.30 and the motor and gear box $66.20 Only electrical stuff I see for the c-19. I’d do like Pete said and get ahold of Bachmann directly. 

Jason


----------



## roostr (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi Pete and Jason. I have looked at the Backmann page and it shows nothing for parts for the C-19, that I seen. I am not the owner but I have been doing upkeep on this and other locos for the owner. Have already replaced the motor before this and now I find that the motor has all but siezed again, which I believe is what has caused the heat build up and fried the board. The gear box and drivers turn freely. Jason , did you find those parts on the Bachmann site. Will get in touch with Laura at Bachmann and see if she can help, again. thanks for helping. Daryl.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes. And it shows them in stock


----------

